# مشروع بحث عن المجمعات الشمسية التركيزية



## رمضان سقاط (23 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة أنا طالب في الهندسة الميكانيكية وابحت عن أي معلومات عن المجمعات الشمسية التركيزية (euro through) من نوع القطع المكافئ الناقص (parabolic trough collectors) وأتمنى أن تساعدوني في أقرب فرصة ممكنة وشكرا 

والسلام خير الختام


----------



## برنس العرب (23 مايو 2009)

مشكور أخي رمضان سقاط 
تقبل مروري مع فائق الاحترام


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (23 مايو 2009)

للأسف أخي لا يوجد لدي مادة علمية جاهزة في هذا الموضوع رغم انني قرات عنه الكثير

لكن هناك رابط مميز لأساسيات الفكرة

http://www.nrel.gov/csp/troughnet/pdfs/2007/kearney_collector_technology.pdf

أتمنى ان تستفيد منه ....


----------



## رمضان سقاط (27 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور جدا جدا على هداالرابط ومشروع البحث موضوعه أصلا (أستخدام المجمعات الشمسية التركيزية دات القطع المكافئ في محطات تحلية المياه) 
وشكرا والسلام خير الختام


----------

